# Curly eyebrows! wth??



## Lucy (Aug 30, 2008)

ok this is probably the weirdest thing i've ever complained about but other people might have the same problem so i thought i'd get it out in the open.

the hairs that make up my eyebrows. they are curlyish. they don't lie flat against my head, it's so weird. does anyone else have this??

the only way i can describe this is through a picture. i'm not wearing any makeup, and my skin is gross and the eyebrows in question need serious plucking but i wasn't really going for any sort of beauty shot.







on the side shot you can see that they stick out. is there any sort of eyebrow straightening system? or is that too silly? it makes plucking and shaping quite hard because the hairs don't really lay down in one direction, some sort of stick up in all directions. any sort of advice (or sympathy) appreciated.


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 30, 2008)

My eyebrows grow in 99 million directions, and they are curly. I've learned if I brush them up, and trim along the hairline, it helps. I also take a small comb, and trim them down that way... That's a difficult part to explain though IMHO. Also, using a clear mascara can help to get the brows to train to grow, or using a brow gel.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with Aquilah, make sure to to trim them, and use a comb and brow wax or gel.


----------



## Lucy (Aug 31, 2008)

good advice, thanks! i'm so glad i'm not the only one! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Aug 31, 2008)

I agree with Aquilah too. I have curly eyebrow hairs on the outer edge of my eyebrow and they look crazy so I brush them up and trim them.


----------

